# Boykin Spaniels?



## Big H (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi All,

New to the site, been a lurker for awhile and decided to join. Anyone else here have a LBD?


----------



## 202 SportFish (Sep 23, 2014)

Big H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the site, been a lurker for awhile and decided to join. Anyone else here have a LBD?


Yes, great hunting and hearth dog!!! I have 2


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

My sister owns one... great dog, good with family and great in the field


----------

